# Asia is feeling her age:(



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, it's impossible not to worry about them. 
I hope the Vet is able to help her and she will be getting around better.

Sending good thoughts for you both.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

It's so hard to see them slowing up, I hope your vet can give you something to keep her comfortable.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear she's seeming to be uncomfortable. I can tell you, my Tesia developed a limp around age 10. After much angsting about putting her on a daily med, I put her on an NSAID (she was on Deramaxx, but there are lots), and it gave her a new lease on life. She could run and play ball - and she never limped again.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Awe. We actually have a vet appointment for Bayleigh for the exact same reasons. Sigh. Hate watching her age. I hope the vet can give some help/suggestions to help Asia so she can enjoy the things she loves the most.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My girl was having some difficulty getting around. Initially we put her on Dasuquin and that worked really well for almost a year but then she began slowing down again (she has arthritis in her left knee apparently). The vet put her on rimadyl and a new Dasuquin Plus that I think is prescription only. She has done so well that I have been able to take her off the rimadyl and just go with the Dasuquin Plus.

She jumps and bounces, and gets up on her rear legs now  She is like a different dog! I also got approval from the vet to take her for walks once I am retired. The Dasuquin and now the Dasuquin Plus has made a huge difference.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Will be thinking positive thoughts for sweet asia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

She is beginning a new path and you have to slow down the normal routine of hikes for miles. Happens when we get lucky to see them from the the double digits into teenage years. NSAID's and supplements help to a point but the old routines will change.

She will adapt.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It is so hard when they begin to slow down. The good thing is there are so many things that the vet has at their disposal to help with joint pain/inflammation if that's what it is. My German Shepherd was on Derramaxx which helped him a lot.

Chance will be 11 next month and we have reduced the length of our walks. This past year he started taking Dasuquin with MSM. He is also on Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Fish Oil. If I thought he was in pain, I would not hesitate to ask my vet for something to help with that.

You are doing the best you can for your girl. It's just so hard - you wish you could keep them young forever. It hit me when Chance turned 10 - something about the double-digits...

Keeping positive thoughts for Asia


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'll keep her in my thoughts tonight. :c


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I know this is a normal stage and she has made it to this age happy ans healthy despite her eye issues. I knew it was inevitable but still sad to see he slow down as she has been so active and limber until recently. I have a list of things to talk to the vet about this morning including having her eye pressure checked to make sure that is not what is causing her issues,,,that is my greatest fear to have her lose her sight completely. I know there are meds that can help with joint issues if that is going on and I am sure it must be given her age. I will post when we get back from the appointment.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Thanks everyone. I know this is a normal stage and she has made it to this age happy ans healthy despite her eye issues. I knew it was inevitable but still sad to see he slow down as she has been so active and limber until recently. I have a list of things to talk to the vet about this morning including having her eye pressure checked to make sure that is not what is causing her issues,,,that is my greatest fear to have her lose her sight completely. I know there are meds that can help with joint issues if that is going on and I am sure it must be given her age. I will post when we get back from the appointment.


Hope it's a good appointment! Thinking of you & sweet Asia!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Kalhayd said:


> Hope it's a good appointment! Thinking of you & sweet Asia!


I hope your appointment for Bayleigh goes well too. How old is she?


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it's a good appointment! Thinking of you & sweet Asia!
> ...


She will be 11 in November. I think her age, combined with her weight(strict diet so excited to see if she lost any!) is doing a number on her. Though today she's running around like a puppy. I really wish they could talk: "Hey, mom, it hurts HERE!"


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Kalhayd said:


> She will be 11 in November. I think her age, combined with her weight(strict diet so excited to see if she lost any!) is doing a number on her. Though today she's running around like a puppy. I really wish they could talk: "Hey, mom, it hurts HERE!"


I know what you mean! It would sure be easier if they could. Asia is over weight as well but not really badly. I am sure the vet will wag her finger at me again about that this morning She is up and down with it and the predisone she is on is not helping. That and she is a natural pig! I know I have to get her down again now though as the weight is an issue as they age.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> > She will be 11 in November. I think her age, combined with her weight(strict diet so excited to see if she lost any!) is doing a number on her. Though today she's running around like a puppy. I really wish they could talk: "Hey, mom, it hurts HERE!"
> ...


Oh, yes! Bayleigh can smell food 3 miles away. LOL. our vet has her on Metabolic & mobility. Supposed to help with both the weight & joints. She will not eat it plain. So I do water & a spoon full of weight management Purina Pro to make a gravy & she will gobble it up. Figure I'm not adding a lot of calories adding the 1/2 a tablespoon to her wet. And I'd imagine the RX food taste lien cardboard. LOL.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Kalhayd said:


> Oh, yes! Bayleigh can smell food 3 miles away. LOL. our vet has her on Metabolic & mobility. Supposed to help with both the weight & joints. She will not eat it plain. So I do water & a spoon full of weight management Purina Pro to make a gravy & she will gobble it up. Figure I'm not adding a lot of calories adding the 1/2 a tablespoon to her wet. And I'd imagine the RX food taste lien cardboard. LOL.


What brand is that food? Asia has been on Royal Canin large breed weight control but I will ask the vet about switching maybe.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, yes! Bayleigh can smell food 3 miles away. LOL. our vet has her on Metabolic & mobility. Supposed to help with both the weight & joints. She will not eat it plain. So I do water & a spoon full of weight management Purina Pro to make a gravy & she will gobble it up. Figure I'm not adding a lot of calories adding the 1/2 a tablespoon to her wet. And I'd imagine the RX food taste lien cardboard. LOL.
> ...


It's Hills. It's an RX food. Fairly pricey- but if it works m- worth it. It's $88 for a 24 pound bag.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Just got back from the vet with some Deramax to try She needs to lose some weight which should also help so will start her on a weight loss formula Her eye pressure is perfect thank goodness! My biggest wish for her is to keep her remaining eye throughout the restt of her days. She's got some new lumps and bumps but that is to be expected at her age and the vet feels they are cysts and lipomas. Her liver is slightly enlarged but the vet does not feel that is a concern as normal as they age. If I have any concerns down the road she will do blood work. For her age she is doing great! So all in all a very good senior pet visit


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Just got back from the vet with some Deramax to try She needs to lose some weight which should also help so will start her on a weight loss formula Her eye pressure is perfect thank goodness! My biggest wish for her is to keep her remaining eye throughout the restt of her days. She's got some new lumps and bumps but that is to be expected at her age and the vet feels they are cysts and lipomas. Her liver is slightly enlarged but the vet does not feel that is a concern as normal as they age. If I have any concerns down the road she will do blood work. For her age she is doing great! So all in all a very good senior pet visit



Yay, Asia! So glad her eye pressure is good! Hope the diet & meds help and get her back to her hikes!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's really great news!.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is the supplement that has worked for Trouble

Dasuquin Advanced Joint Health Supplement for Dogs

Great news on Asia's check up!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> This is the supplement that has worked for Trouble
> 
> Dasuquin Advanced Joint Health Supplement for Dogs
> 
> Great news on Asia's check up!


Thanks for the link. There is another one I have heard is good called Remedy. Anyone tried that? She needs to lose a few pounds which will help too. She has gained 8 lbs over this past year! Switching her to Royal Canin Satiety Support. She has her skin yeast problem back again this season and the vet said she never used to recommend shaving dogs down for the summer but is in this case as she has done with her dogs who have the same issue. She says it will make her feel more comfortable and make it easier to address the yeast and to do it now so she has enough coat back when the weather gets cold again. I am considering it but have always heard that the double coat insulates from heat and cold. The vet said if she is never left outside, which she isn't, it will be ok. I booked her a grooming appointment for tomorrow and will decide before then I guess!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So happy to hear Asia had a good checkup. Really great about her eye test. Chance also has a lot of lumps and bumps which have been mostly fatty cysts and lipomas too. I am always happy to get the "no news is good news" kind of checkup. It makes sense about the shaving being okay with her being mostly inside. You can use a light coat on her if she is out when it's cool and/or damp. I would probably be careful in direct sun for the first week or 2 until she gets her hair growing in a little. I can see where it would definitely help in managing skin problems.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's good news about her eye. I think you'll see a big change with the Deramax. It may take a few weeks for it to build up in her system (I'm sure your vet told you that). I also had put Tesia in Sashas Blend, which was full of marine based cartilage and other good stuff for her joints. It also made a big difference. It's sold as a powder at pet food stores.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad to hear that Asia's eye pressure is good. I hope the new meds will help get the spring back in her step. 


It's so difficult to watch them slow down with age, isn't it? Give her a kiss for me.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Glad to hear that Asia's eye pressure is good. I hope the new meds will help get the spring back in her step.
> 
> 
> It's so difficult to watch them slow down with age, isn't it? Give her a kiss for me.


Thanks Mary Yes it is hard to watch. She is still doing pretty well though thank goodness and it was such a relief to know that her eye is ok!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Oh my...I hope this makes her feel better. She sure smells better*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*

Hope if makes Asia feel better, too!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She is so much perkier already. It must feel freeing I am not a fan of shaving them down but in this case I think it was a good decision. She looks very strange though lol


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Good luck at the vet, positive thoughts you way -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Joanne & Asia said:


> She is so much perkier already. It must feel freeing I am not a fan of shaving them down but in this case I think it was a good decision. She looks very strange though lol




As long as she's comfortable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*



Joanne & Asia said:


> She is so much perkier already. It must feel freeing I am not a fan of shaving them down but in this case I think it was a good decision. She looks very strange though lol


As long as Asia is not in the sun for very long.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks turns 11 in a few days.
He has been on both Fish Oil and Glucosamine/Chondroitin twice a day his whole life (well since I started reading about Goldens on another forum when he turned 6 months of age). About a year ago, he started not liking the type of GC tablet I was giving (it was a higher potency), would remove it from his food and I would find it on the floor so I reduced his dose to once a day. We started noticing a slight of hesitancy when he would lie down sometime last year (was it age? or was it the reduced dose?) 
This winter the vet had me start him on plain aspirin on an as needed basis or once a day. Just this past week Brooks has been limping a little.
He has his 6 months senior visit on Monday and will discuss all with his vet.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Brooks turns 11 in a few days.
> He has been on both Fish Oil and Glucosamine/Chondroitin twice a day his whole life (well since I started reading about Goldens on another forum when he turned 6 months of age). About a year ago, he started not liking the type of GC tablet I was giving (it was a higher potency), would remove it from his food and I would find it on the floor so I reduced his dose to once a day. We started noticing a slight of hesitancy when he would lie down sometime last year (was it age? or was it the reduced dose?)
> This winter the vet had me start him on plain aspirin on an as needed basis or once a day. Just this past week Brooks has been limping a little.
> He has his 6 months senior visit on Monday and will discuss all with his vet.


 I hope all goes well at the vet for Brooks and they can give him something to help with his symptoms.


----------

